

Duckhunt: Now With Multiplayer - bwillard
http://bwillard.github.com/DuckHunt-JS/DuckHunt/

======
bwillard
Hey guys, this is a little extension of the game posted on Friday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3138712> hopefully people find it fun.

